# Strange lump on tail and dorsal fins.



## bnlong3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees Fahrenheit
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Natural Betta Food
How often do you feed your betta fish? three pellets twice daily

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 
All of it minus the little bit that she is transferred into-we use this to make her acclimation easier and its proven to work well.

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? 
After letting the water sit for about 24 hours, we add Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? No

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? **I've included a picture*
strange lumps developed on her tail and dorsal fins. They seem to be getting larger. They were the same color as her scales at first, but as they grow, they get whiter.

How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
It hasn't--this is why we're confused. She still eats and moves well.

When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Shortly after we treated her with Maracyn Two for a stomach parasite.

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? 2 years


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't see what the proble...*Rubs Eyes* Oh my... I'm totally baffled and I thought I was pretty good now on diseases...

(All I did was research about Drax's eye and strange coloring for awhile so I think I'm decent now with trouble shooting) 

... it's obviously a cyst of some sort (EXPERTS EXPERTS WE NEED EXPERTS! *Flails*)


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/BetDisViralF.htm

Oh... I found that site which talks all about cysts and tumors on betta's.

Long as she's healthy otherwise then it probably isn't bothering her, adding AQ or Epsom salt may help, and sometimes the lumps go away.... and sometimes not.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks exactly like Whiskey's tumor did. He lived with it just fine for about 8 months after it appeared. But, sadly, it eventually burst and I had to euthanize him. It will help if you keep her water very clean and make sure she's warm enough. 78 is pretty good as long as it's constant and doesn't fluctuate a lot. I initially tried antibiotics and aquarium salt but they had no effect on the growth.


----------

